# CPU over temperature Error at booting



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey 

I faced a problem today while booting my PC 

I get an " CPU over temperature error , Press F1 to resume " when i press F1, it says " Checking N.... something i forgot " then it boot normally and works fine 

Note, 
-I Cleaned my PC today, i removed the fan to check if there is dust underneath it, i returned the fan as same as it was.
-in the past 2 days my computer became so slow specially when i play games " even in low setting " i used to play on ULTRA<=== thats what made me open the PC and clean it 

Is there any possibilities that there was overheating of CPU specially when i play games and it stops each time it reaches 100c ? thats why my pc was going slow? 

I dont know just an iDea 

and any idea how to solve "CPU error message " am afraid of ignoring it and suddenly my CPU will die 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you checked your temps in the Bios?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Have you checked your temps in the Bios?
> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


*Bios , CPU temperature was at ~87 c*

I joined the parts together 

Motherboard : Asus extreme rampage III
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 960 @ 3.20GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.2GHz 
Memory: 12288MB RAM 
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series 2GB 
Power supply : 1000~ watts 

_____ 

I downloaded a software which tells u core cpu temperature. 
Idle Pc = around 64c
Rapidly change to 100 and less when i open something and turn back


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
What 69xx GPU?
How old is the build?
If new, are you certain all four legs of the CPU heatsink/fan are properly and securely lock into the Mobo?
If you removed the CPU fan, you removed the heatsink with it so the thermal pad/pasted needs to be thoroughly cleaned from bot the CPU and the heatsink and a fresh application of paste needs to be applied.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I Cleaned my PC today, i removed the fan to check if there is dust underneath it, i returned the fan as same as it was.


Do you mean the CPU cooling fan? Only the fan or the entire heatsink/fan assembly? Did you apply fresh thermal compound?


----------



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the PSU?
> What 69xx GPU?
> How old is the build?
> If new, are you certain all four legs of the CPU heatsink/fan are properly and securely lock into the Mobo?
> If you removed the CPU fan, you removed the heatsink with it so the thermal pad/pasted needs to be thoroughly cleaned from bot the CPU and the heatsink and a fresh application of paste needs to be applied.


*Brand & Model of the PSU? *
Toughpower 1000W Cable Management



*What 69xx GPU?*
AMD Radeon™ HD 6970 GPU Feature Summary ( I don't know exactly what you need , so i put the link for my video card )

*How old is the build?
* Around 2 years back , not that old 

*If new, are you certain all four legs of the CPU heatsink/fan are properly and securely lock into the Mobo?*
Yes am Sure, I'll check again and i will repost if something happened 

*If you removed the CPU fan, you removed the heatsink with it so the thermal pad/pasted needs to be thoroughly cleaned from bot the CPU and the heatsink and a fresh application of paste needs to be applied*
Should i remove the old thermal paste or i can put new one above it ? and if it has to be removed, any special techniques should be used?



gcavan said:


> *Do you mean the CPU cooling fan? Only the fan or the entire heatsink/fan assembly? Did you apply fresh thermal compound?*


Heatsink/Fan , and no i didn't 
Old one can't do the function ?  i dont know from where to buy thermal paste really


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The mating surfaces of the heatsink and CPU must be thoroughly cleaned then fresh compound applied per the manufacturer's instructions. Use a lint free cloth dampened with isopropyl alcohol for best results. Purchase the compound (less than $10 should get you enough for several applications) at any computer/electronics store. If the merchant from whom you purchased your PC does not stock it, he will know where to get it.


----------



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

gcavan said:


> The mating surfaces of the heatsink and CPU must be thoroughly cleaned then fresh compound applied per the manufacturer's instructions. Use a lint free cloth dampened with isopropyl alcohol for best results. Purchase the compound (less than $10 should get you enough for several applications) at any computer/electronics store. If the merchant from whom you purchased your PC does not stock it, he will know where to get it.


Thanks Gcavan  
Do you know what notmal temperature at booting should be ? 

i want to know if it will make a difference when i put a new thermal paste


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Mid 30s to low 40s (Celsius) would be good. Mid 40s would be acceptable. That's assuming ambient temperature of 20-25C. Expect higher temps during hot weather.

Two year old compound would have been fully cured and probably beginning to harden. When the heatsink was reinstalled, the existing compound would no longer bond to both surfaces and begin acting as an insulator and actually prevent heat from being transferred away from the processor. New compound applied to clean surfaces will re-establish that bond and should significantly lower your idle and operating temps.


----------



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

I tried to tighten the fan/heatsink with the CPU 

i got better results and the error disappeared 

but still am not satisfied 

*IDLE PC 
*








*LIGHT GAME 
*








*HEAVY GAME 
*









*I feel like in heavy game (eg Battlefield 4 ) it reaches around 95~ and am scared that it will melt my cpu  

new thermal paste will give me better results ?*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to to reinstall the thermal paste as previously stated.


----------



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Wrench 97


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> You need to to reinstall the thermal paste as previously stated.


Ditto^

If all four legs of the heatsink assy. are securely locked into the Mobo it's as tight as it will get.



Tyree said:


> If you removed the CPU fan, you removed the heatsink with it so the thermal pad/pasted needs to be thoroughly cleaned from both the CPU and the heatsink and a fresh application of paste needs to be applied.


----------



## hsaithan93 (Oct 21, 2011)

So each time i remove fan and heatsink i have te reapply the thermal paste ?,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Correct and even if the heatsink/CPUbond is disturbed in any way.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Those temps are way too higth and I doubt that the grease is the entire cause. When you have 3 of the pins attaching the hsf it is almost impossible to tell the 4th is attached without removing the motherboard and looking underneath unless you hear and feel a "click" on each one you push in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I always mount the heatsink/fan with the Mobo out of the case. You can visually inspect the rear side of the Mobo to insure the pins are locked. Many newer cases have a cutout in the Mobo mount tray that allows you to see the pins.


----------

